# Xact powerpod



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

is there anyone on this forum have this unit 
because i have this unit but for some reason i 
cant get it to work battery is attached and 
charged fully when i goto turn the reciever on 
all i get is a dim blank screen the Sirius logo 
doesnt show up


----------

